# Sửa máy lạnh tại nhà quận 4



## thuhuong230718 (11 Tháng tư 2021)

*Sửa máy lạnh tại nhà quận 4 

uy tín đáp ứng nhanh nhu cầu của khách hàng

Công Ty Điện Lạnh Quang Anh Chuyên dịch vụ sửa máy lạnh quận 4, dịch vụ sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 4 tại nhà chuyên nghiệp – uy tín – đến tận nhà kiểm tra sửa chữa các loai máy lạnh – Tủ Lạnh – máy giặt – máy nước nóng – lò viba, tủ dông – tủ mát…*

- *Khi mở máy lạnh mà bạn thấy có mùi hôi bốc dù bạn vẫn lau chùi thường xuyên, bạn không biết nguyên nhân là do đâu??. Đây là dấu hiệu báo rằng máy lạnh nhà bạn đã hư. Hãy liên hệ ngay với dịch vụ sửa máy lạnh quận 4, dịch vụ sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 4 chúng tôi tìm ra nguyên nhân và sua chua may lanh tai quan 4 sự cố mà bạn đang gặp phải một cách nhanh nhất.

- Sửa máy lạnh quận 4 là dịch vụ nổi bật của trung tâm điện lạnh Quang Anh với đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật giỏi, nhiều năm kinh nghiệm, hệ thống chi nhánh trải rộng khắp TPHCM cung cấp cho quý khách hàng dich vu sua may lanh tai quan 4, dich vu sua chua may lanh quan 4 tại nhà nhanh chóng, chất lượng và giá cả phải chăng.

Các bệnh thường gặp đối với máy lạnh?*


* Không hoạt động.
* Hoạt động yếu.
* Chảy nước.
* Báo lỗi màn hình, chớp đèn.
* Hỏng block.
* Máy lạnh kêu to.
* Lạnh kém, lâu lạnh.
_*Với kinh nghiệm có thâm niên, chúng tôi luôn tự hào là đơn vị có đội ngũ kỹ thuật lành nghề, tay nghề cao, nhiệt tình, có tinh thần và trách nhiệm với công việc. Chính vì vậy, chúng tôi chuyên sửa máy lạnh quận 4, sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 4 tất cả các hãng máy lạnh chuyên dụng đang có mặt trên thị trường Việt Nam hiện nay như Toshiba, Panasonic, Daikin, Hitachi, LG, Samsung…*_

*Các dịch vụ sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 4 – Điện Lạnh Quang Anh 0932 790 115

Hiện nay, các dich vu sua may lanh tai quan 4, dich vu sua chua may lanh quan 4 bao gồm:*

+ Sửa máy lạnh quận 4 của các hãng Daikin, Panasonic, Samsung, Toshiba,… cũng như các loại máy lạnh khác trên thị trường.

+ Kiểm tra xì ga, xử lý xì, bơm ga máy lạnh

+ Khắc phục tình trạng máy lạnh bị chảy nước

+ sua chua may lanh tai quan 4 và thay thế block

+ Khắc phục những tình trạng máy lạnh yếu, máy lạnh không lạnh

+ Thi công ống đồng, tư vấn lắp đặt máy lạnh đúng kỹ thuật, phù hợp với không gian sống và làm việc của khách hàng

+ Bảo trì và vệ sinh máy lạnh định kỳ

+ Tiếp nhận sửa chữa ở mọi địa điểm: từ công ty, văn phòng hay các nhà hàng, quán ăn, nhà riêng của bạn

+ Bảo trì và sua chua may lanh tai quan 4 dành cho các hộ gia đình, phòng dịch vụ, tiệm Net

+ Ký hợp đồng và bảo trì, dich vu sua may lanh tai quan 4 dài hạn tại bệnh viện, trường học và ngân hàng.

*Dịch vụ sửa máy lạnh quận 4, dịch vụ sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 4 có gì nổi bật?*

_*Là trung tâm uy tín trong lĩnh vực điện lạnh, Chúng tôi luôn tự hào là đơn vị cung cấp dịch vụ cực kỳ uy tín, với đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật và tư vấn chuyên nghiệp, được đào tạo bài bản về chuyên môn và đạo đức nghề nghiệp. Ở chúng tôi luôn tự hào vượt trội hơn so với những dich vu sua may lanh tai quan 4, dich vu sua chua may lanh quan 4 thông thường khác:*_

*Ưu điểm 1* – có quy trình sửa máy lạnh quận 4 chuyên nghiệp: Là đơn vị đi đầu trong việc cung cấp các dịch vụ về điện lạnh như sửa máy lạnh tận nhà, bảo trì máy lạnh, thay thế và lắp đặt linh kiện máy lạnh, chúng tôi luôn cố gắng xây dựng một quy trình làm việc chuyên nghiệp, luôn đặt lợi ích của khách hàng lên đầu tiên trong mỗi khâu thực hiện. Ngay từ khâu tiếp nhận thông tin khách hàng đến khâu nghiệm thu thanh toán, cố gắng tiến hành một cách nhanh nhất.

*Ưu điểm 2* – Đội ngũ kỹ thuật viên lành nghề: có đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật được đào tạo bài bản theo quy chuẩn, am hiểu sâu sắc, luôn làm việc tận tâm nên bắt được tình trạng lỗi khách hàng đang gặp phải và xử lý chính xác.

*Ưu điểm 3 *– Sẵn sàng có mặt ngay khi khách hàng cần: Hiểu được những bất tiện của khách hàng khi bị sự cố về máy lạnh, nên chỉ trong vòng 30 phút kể từ khi khách hàng yêu cầu.

*Ưu điểm 4* – Giá thành cạnh tranh: Hiện nay bạn có thể tìm thấy nhiều đơn vị cung cấp dịch vụ giá rẻ hơn chúng tôi, nhưng bạn cần phải tìm hiểu thật kỹ những đơn vị đó. Nhiều khách hàng đã gặp trường hợp thuê dich vu sua may lanh tai quan 4, dich vu sua chua may lanh quan 4 nhưng họ không thể khắc phục mọi hư hỏng, dẫn đến nhiều bệnh cũ lại tái phát. Ở chúng tôi sẽ KHÔNG CAM KẾT GIÁ RẺ NHẤT, nhưng chúng tôi sẽ cam kết mang đến CHẤT LƯỢNG TỐT NHẤT

*Ưu điểm 5* – Cam kết linh kiện sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 4 chính hãng: Khi tiến hành sửa chữa, những linh kiện dùng để thay thế, đều lựa chọn những linh kiện chính hãng 100%. Vì vậy khách hàng hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm về chất lượng. Khi sửa chữa xong, chúng tôi sẽ cho khách hàng xem xét lại linh kiện đã được thay và có dán tem bảo hành để nâng cao lợi ích khách hàng của mình.

*Vì sao bạn nên chọn dịch vụ sửa máy lạnh Quận 4 – Điện Lạnh Quang Anh?*

_*Mặc dù có rất nhiều đơn vị hiện nay cung cấp dịch vụ sửa máy lạnh quận 4, dịch vụ sửa chữa máy lạnh quận 4 tại nhà, tuy nhiên để lựa chọn đơn vị uy tín và chuyên nghiệp nhất là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho bạn. *_


* Chúng tôi cam kết phục vụ khách hàng tận tình với đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật chuyên nghiệp, lành nghề
* Cam kết thực hiện quá trình sửa chữa quy chuẩn, đúng cam kết
* Luôn thân thiện với khách hàng và có trách nhiệm
* Có chính sách bảo hành, bảo trì đầy đủ cho các dịch vụ cung cấp
* Cam kết sử dụng những linh kiện chính hãng trong trường hợp máy lạnh nhà bạn bắt buộc phải thay thế linh kiện
* Cam kết khắc phục hoàn toàn những lỗi hư hỏng với những giải pháp tối ưu nhất
* Cam kết có đội ngũ nhân viên tư vấn nhiệt tình, chất lượng
*PHƯƠNG CHÂM LÀM VIỆC TẠI ĐIỆN LẠNH QUANG ANH:*

>> Tiếp nhận thông tin khách hàng

>> Kiểm tra trước khi sửa chữa

>> Chuẩn đoán bệnh và báo cho khách hàng

>> Sửa chữa triệt để nghiệm thu và bàn giao

>> Mọi sản phẩm đều được bảo hành

*Đến với dịch vụ Sửa máy lạnh quận 4  quý khách sẽ nhận được dịch vụ TƯ VẤN THIẾT KẾ – THI CÔNG – LẮP ĐẶT HỆ ĐIỀU HÒA TRUNG  TÂM – HỆ THỐNG ỐNG GIÓ – HỆ THỐNG LẠNH CÔNG NGHIỆP – HỆ CHILLER, Tư vấn – thiết kế – thi công – lắp đăt hệ thống máy lạnh trung tâm âm trần, casset, máy lạnh cho các tòa nhà cao ốc… hay thiết kế lắp đặt hệ thống kho lạnh kho mát, máy lạnh công nghiệp hệ thống dàn lạnh nước AHU, FCU ….*

Với đội ngũ kỹ thuật viên chuyên nghiệp làm việc cả thứ 7 và chủ nhật đảm bảo khách hàng sẽ được hài lòng với dịch vụ của chúng tôi.

Công ty điện lạnh *QUANG ANH*  xin trân trọng kính chào ! Chúng tôi xin cam đoan và chịu trách  nhiệm về chất lượng của các  dịch vụ của chúng tôi mang lại. Chúc quý khách luôn vui vẻ, may mắn và thành công!

*TRUNG TÂM SỬA CHỮA ĐIỆN LẠNH QUANG ANH

                          HOTLINE:* *0932 790 115

Địa chỉ *: 81 Nguyễn Ảnh Thủ, P.Trung Mỹ Tây, Q.12, Hồ Chí Minh

*Chi Nhánh 1*: Đường M1, Bình Hưng Hòa, Quận Bình Tân, Hồ Chí Minh

*Chi Nhánh 2*: 55 Lê Lợi, Phường 10, Quận Gò Vấp, Hồ Chí Minh

*Chi Nhánh 3*: F6, Quách Điêu, Vĩnh Lộc A, Huyện Bình Chánh, Hồ Chí Minh

*Chi Nhánh 4*: 81/3 ấp Vạn Hạnh, Xã Trung Chánh,Huyện Hóc Môn, Hồ Chí Minh
*Chi nhánh 5 :* 900 Âu cơ, P.Tân Sơn Nhì, Q. Tân Phú, HCM
*Chi nhánh 6* : 14 Ấp Bắc, Phường 14,Q.Tân Bình, HCM

*Chi nhánh 7* : 78 Nguyễn văn Đậu, Phường 6, Bình Thạnh, HCM

*Chi nhánh 8*: 99/5 Hai Bà Trưng, P.Đa Cao, Q.1, TP.HCM
*Chi nhánh 9 *: 205 Lý Thái Tổ, P.9, Q.10, Hồ Chí Minh
*Chi nhánh 10* : 200 Hùng Vương, P.6, Q.6, Hồ Chí Minh

*Email* : dichvudienlanhqa@gmail.com
*Website*: http://dichvudienlanh.net/


----------

